# Homemade Lip Plumper recipe



## lifeisbeautiful (Jul 5, 2008)

Did you know that you can make your own Lip Plumper at home in less than 5 minutes? Who doesn't want to have *Full, Luscious Lips, *luckily I am blessed with Full and Cushy Lips but I will tell you how to get Fuller , Sexier Pout in less than 5 minutes.

For *Homemade Lip Plumper Recipe* you will need-

6 Drops Cinnamon Leaf Essential Oil

1 Marine Collagen Gel Capsule(Optional)- (preferably hydrolyzed because it works faster and better)

6 Tbsp. Olive Oil

1 Vitamin E Gel Caplet

Mix these ingredients together and pour it into a Lip Gloss tube(you get pretty lip gloss tubes at makingcosmetics.com for $1 .75). Apply when required.

There are loads of *Lip Plumpers* available in the market, *Collagen Lip Injection*(Sssh! Its a Hollywood Beauty Secret) is another way to get Fuller, Luscious and Sexier Lips. But trust me you will love this recipe because it works wonders on Thin and Dry Lips. Olive Oil and Vitamin E deeply moisturize, Collagen and Cinnamon instantly stimulate and plum up your lips giving your Lips Fuller, Juicier , Plumped up and Pouty look.

You can even add 5-6 Drops Cinnamon Leaf Essential Oil to your favorite Lip Gloss to create a great Lip Plumper.

Collagen Lip Injection can set you back by $300-$5000 and good Lip Plumpers cost around $20-$50 but your homemade Lip Plumper can save you loads of money.


----------



## Anna (Jul 5, 2008)

hm..interesting...if i was creative i'd concider trying this! But i hate lip plumpers...I'm not into the burn. Someone give it a try ane let me know if its worth the burn?


----------



## daer0n (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldnt use it, my lips are plump as it is, haha!

But it's an interesting recipe, i wonder how it works.

Thanks for the post


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe, i might give it a go


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 8, 2008)

interesting...olive oil is the only ingredient on that list I have



.


----------



## msmack (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for the post!


----------



## JordanGalore (Jul 12, 2008)

Interesting recipe! Thanks for posting! I dont need a lip plumper, I just like the way they feel, lol, so I might give it a try.


----------



## Karren (Jul 12, 2008)

Great recipe.... I've been looking locally for Cinamon leaf oil for years and no one caries it... I use clove oil and usually add it to one I buy at the drug store..


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 19, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe. However, I don't believe that any lip plumper works.


----------

